# Has anyone heard of Red Friday's?



## zipperhead_cop (19 Apr 2006)

Hey, all.  I got this as an email through my regular account.  I couldn't see any sort of originator or even if it had any military origin.  I have reprinted it exactly as I received it (although it was in a red font but red looked terrible in the preview):

*
Red Friday 

Just keeping you "in the loop" so you'll know what's going on in case this takes off. 

RED FRIDAYS ----- Very soon, you will see a great many people wearing Red every Friday. The reason? Canadians who support our troops used to be called the "silent majority". We are no longer silent, and are voicing our love for God, country and home in record breaking numbers. We are not organized, boisterous or over-bearing. We get no liberal media coverage on TV, to reflect our message or our opinions. 

Many Canadians, like you, me and all our friends, simply want to recognize that the vast majority of Canadians supporting our troops. Our idea of showing solidarity and support for our troops with dignity and respect starts this Friday -and continues each and every Friday until the troops all come home, sending a deafening message that.. Every red-blooded Canadian who supports our men and women afar will wear something red 

By word of mouth, press, TV -- let's make Canada on every Friday a sea of red much like a homecoming football game in the bleachers. If every one of us who loves this country will share this with acquaintances, co-workers, friends, and family. It will not be long before Canada is covered in RED and it will let our troops know the once "silent" majority is on their side more than ever, certainly more than the media lets on. 

The first thing a soldier says when asked "What can we do to make things better for you?" is...We need your support and your prayers. Let's get the word out and lead with class and dignity, by example; and wear some thing red every Friday. 

IF YOU AGREE -- THEN SEND THIS ON *  

Has anybody heard of anything like this?  What do you all think?  No doubt there needs to be more public awareness efforts than that, but what the heck?


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Apr 2006)

I received it today too, first I'd seen of it.

Snopes however:

Urban Legends Reference Pages: Politics (Red Friday)
Will wearing red on Fridays show support for US troops overseas?
www.snopes.com/politics/war/redfriday.asp


----------



## zipperhead_cop (19 Apr 2006)

Ah, so it was just Canadianized and sent out again.  Could work anyway?


----------



## muffin (19 Apr 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Ah, so it was just Canadianized and sent out again.  Could work anyway?



I saw this too - if everyone did it then it would prob work - though non-military may not know what we are doing lol


----------



## GAP (19 Apr 2006)

CHML900 - Hamilton host Roy Green was asking who was going to wear Red on Friday to show support for our troops. Response seemed pretty good


----------



## Michael Dorosh (19 Apr 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> I saw this too - if everyone did it then it would prob work - though non-military may not know what we are doing lol



Since when do sheep do what's good for them? I remember all the emails urging people not to buy gas from Petrocanada in order to get them to drop their prices - never happened. I see gas is back over a buck a litre in Calgary again, so time for those emails to start flowing.


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Apr 2006)

Never heard of Red Friday's, but I know his brother, TGI, makes a killer Margarita


----------



## MasterStryker (19 Apr 2006)

just wanted to tell you, at my high school in Owen Sound, ON a group of me and my friends wear orange instead of red on Fri. for the military.


----------



## Siggywife (19 Apr 2006)

A friend of mine is seeking more information regarding RED fridays..She is appearing on a local radio station and is trying to gather as much information as she can about this... How it came about? Why now? and how to get others involved?... SO if any of yous got any information or suggestions please pass them on.. Thursday is when she will be on.. So today is the only day.. So please if you know anything about it tell me so I can pass it to her..Thanx 

Siggy


----------



## Trinity (19 Apr 2006)

MasterStryker said:
			
		

> just wanted to tell you, at my high school in Owen Sound, ON a group of me and my friends wear orange instead of red on Fri. for the military.



WHAT.. I was told to wear yellow..

Next thing you know we all look like a rainbow.. and we'd then be supporting.....   um.  
well, I think you can figure out the rest of the joke!


----------



## Pea (19 Apr 2006)

Oh Padre.. you are such an entertaining fella...


----------



## monika (19 Apr 2006)

I'd never heard of it, but ironically enough I am wearing a red top today.


----------



## simysmom99 (19 Apr 2006)

Oh yes.  I got the email last week and posted the idea on another site I belong to.  This has gone national now.  I keep having radio stations, tv stations and newspapers calling me to comment.  Somehow, they got that I started it all ???
I do believe it was an American idea at first, and just spread here.  
I think more than anything, it is public awareness, and keeps the military on the public's mind, which is a good thing.  We never want them to forget that we 2200+ overseas right now with more to follow.
I wore red last week to show support.


----------



## Centurian1985 (19 Apr 2006)

First Ive heard of it!  Will have to adjust wardrobe accordingly...


----------



## William Webb Ellis (19 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> WHAT.. I was told to wear yellow..
> 
> Next thing you know we all look like a rainbow.. and we'd then be supporting.....   um.
> well, I think you can figure out the rest of the joke!



Not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## Trinity (19 Apr 2006)

William Webb Ellis said:
			
		

> Not that there's anything wrong with that!



Never said there was


----------



## William Webb Ellis (19 Apr 2006)

no accusation intended................


----------



## Hot Lips (19 Apr 2006)

I hadn't heard of this previously, but would certainly support the wearing of red...or whatever color is decided upon to show support.  I would forward the info (accurate info) to all on my list and I am sure they would do the same...send me the info and let's get this going all over our country... 

HL


----------



## JBP (19 Apr 2006)

I think I rather like this idea even if it originated down south! I love the colour and I think this is a great idea... I'm going to pass it on to everyone I possibly can... Annoy them with it until I see them in Red on Friday.... 

Good idea!

Maybe if enough of this gains attention the beast that is the  public will sort of wake from it's slumber and realize we DO have a military!?!

No rainbow though please, I can only afford so much clothing... And... Dignity... 


J/k


----------



## Jake (19 Apr 2006)

Sent the email to everyone on my list, though I doubt my mom will wear it as it doesn't match her tin foil hat  :


----------



## zipperhead_cop (19 Apr 2006)

Well, it looks like it is a well known idea.  So why don't we go for it?  And take it one step further:  if you see someone that is wearing red on a Friday, thank them for supporting the troops, even if they don't realize that they donned red on that day.  
Seriously, Dorosh, is there anything positive in your life?  You have been a serious wet blanket of late.  Have a coffee and a Pall Mall and R E L A X. 8)


----------



## JBP (19 Apr 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Well, it looks like it is a well known idea.  So why don't we go for it?  And take it one step further:  if you see someone that is wearing red on a Friday, thank them for supporting the troops, even if they don't realize that they donned red on that day.
> Seriously, Dorosh, is there anything positive in your life?  You have been a serious wet blanket of late.  Have a coffee and a Pall Mall and R E L A X. 8)



 :rofl:

I thought you've been around here long enough to know that Mr. Dorosh doesn't have a sense of humour!!! "Resistance is futile, you will be assimillated into my no-humour world of influence!"...

Just kidding, Dorosh is a good guy from what I've seen although I've had a spat with him once, but he's a good guy. I think he's too knowledgable for his own good at times, all that information floating around in that head has got to have done some damage over the years! Military history overload.

Back on topic---> I'm going to push this thing as hard as I can, even promote it at work...


Idea people, maybe not such a good one but maybe a good one...

Maybe we could organize something amongst ourselves to have some company make us red T-shirts that simply say, "Support our Troops" with a Canadian Flag somewhere in there???? If we all pitch in I'm sure we could get a good deal. What about the company Mr. Bobbitt gets his Army.ca goodies from???

Any takers/ideas???


----------



## Michael Dorosh (19 Apr 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Well, it looks like it is a well known idea.  So why don't we go for it?  And take it one step further:  if you see someone that is wearing red on a Friday, thank them for supporting the troops, even if they don't realize that they donned red on that day.



The only thing lamer than this idea was the "Blue Jeans Day" at the University of Calgary - given that about 99 percent of the student population wore blue jeans to class every day anyway, some genius got the softball idea to announce that wearing blue jeans on Blue Jean Day meant you supported homosexuals.  Supported them in what, I don't know - existence, I guess. 

So let's just declare that anyone wearing sunglasses on a sunny day supports the military.  Or better yet, we can have Umbrella Day where you carry an umbrella to show your support for the military. But pick a day it is raining, or we'll look like dweebs.

Or how about shoelace day?   Risky, cause business women wear pumps and some guys wear loafers. Undershort Day is largely unverifiable, so that's out.

Oxygen Day has possibilities, though.  

I say anyone who draws oxygen into their lungs next Tuesday is showing their support for the military!

Someone get the CDS on the horn, we should mint a pin for our uniforms.


----------



## Trinity (19 Apr 2006)

> Idea people, maybe not such a good one but maybe a good one...
> 
> Maybe we could organize something amongst ourselves to have some company make us red T-shirts that simply say, "Support our Troops" with a Canadian Flag somewhere in there???? If we all pitch in I'm sure we could get a good deal. What about the company Mr. Bobbitt gets his Army.ca goodies from???



Very interesting idea.  Similar to the Support our Troops magnets for cars.

If you need a supplier for quality t-shirts at the cheapest prices then why not use our own resident surplus guru, who has
connections literally all over the world.  (Sgt. Bilko)

Making the items is the EASY part.  Promoting is a whole different kettle of fish.  
But... I'm game if a few other people are willing. 

We'd need a website of our own and someone to run it.
Tons of shameless self promotion, but as a chaplain I'm sure I'm can do that.
Capital - to finance the materials

And of course, be non profit.

Any takers?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Apr 2006)

Got the e-mail also, sent it around and will wear red, can’t hurt and may be the start of something!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (19 Apr 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Got the e-mail also, sent it around and will wear red, can’t hurt and may be the start of something!



I suspect people will just assume you are a Calgary Flames fan, since it is the playoffs and Calgary hockey fans have traditionally shown their support for the team by ... wearing red...

Perhaps some sort of CADPAT ribbon or somefink would be a little easier to not misinterpret...

T-shirts are ok as underwear, and not to be snarky, but a lot of people work in jobs where they have dress standards, be it McDonald's where your paper hat is already colour preselected, right up to the CEO who is expected to wear a collar and tie.  (Could be a red tie, but he could be a Flames fan too).

Can't we just do the traditional thing we do to prove we support the military - cut our hair unfashionably short and wear PT strip out to dinner? 

Edit for homonyms. Ugh.


----------



## Hot Lips (19 Apr 2006)

I have sent the message to everyone in my addy book...  

HL


----------



## c1984ml (19 Apr 2006)

> Maybe we could organize something amongst ourselves to have some company make us red T-shirts that simply say, "Support our Troops" with a Canadian Flag somewhere in there? If we all pitch in I'm sure we could get a good deal. What about the company Mr. Bobbitt gets his Army.ca goodies from???



I just noticed in the local Barrie paper tonight that the Legion here in town has some shirts ready to go.  They are white with red lettering and a flag.  The proceeds go to the Legion and the Army, Navy and Air Force Club.


----------



## Whiskey_Dan (19 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Very interesting idea.  Similar to the Support our Troops magnets for cars.
> 
> If you need a supplier for quality t-shirts at the cheapest prices then why not use our own resident surplus guru, who has
> connections literally all over the world.  (Sgt. Bilko)
> ...



I certainly like that idea. I would buy one for sure.....or two or three or four...  :-\
Hmmm, might want to ask for a pay raise ;D

Dan


----------



## Jake (20 Apr 2006)

c1984ml said:
			
		

> I just noticed in the local Barrie paper tonight that the Legion here in town has some shirts ready to go.  They are white with red lettering and a flag.  The proceeds go to the Legion and the Army, Navy and Air Force Club.



Did it mention a price? I live in Barrie and will run down to the Legion this Friday and pick a couple up.


----------



## Kendrick (20 Apr 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> The only thing lamer than this idea was the "Blue Jeans Day" at the University of Calgary - given that about 99 percent of the student population wore blue jeans to class every day anyway, some genius got the softball idea to announce that wearing blue jeans on Blue Jean Day meant you supported homosexuals.  Supported them in what, I don't know - existence, I guess.
> 
> So let's just declare that anyone wearing sunglasses on a sunny day supports the military.  Or better yet, we can have Umbrella Day where you carry an umbrella to show your support for the military. But pick a day it is raining, or we'll look like dweebs.
> 
> ...




Hehehe I'm sorry...  I haven't been around for a while, being locked away in ValCatraz and Gagetown for a while, with no access to the outside world, but coming back to something like this makes my day.  Heheh hilarious!  Thanks MD, nice classic display in sarcasm.  Loved it.   ;D


----------



## military granny (20 Apr 2006)

Gentlemen and Ladies

This is now being promoted on radio stations in Ontario c100 fm and 920am  and possibly more to come


----------



## BOSNwife (20 Apr 2006)

military granny said:
			
		

> Gentlemen and Ladies
> This is now being promoted on radio stations in Ontario c100 fm and 920am  and possibly more to come



Those radio stations are HALIFAX, NS area, not Ontario.


----------



## Hot Lips (20 Apr 2006)

Haven't heard it yet but will keep an ear out for same...

HL


----------



## George Wallace (20 Apr 2006)

It is great that the whole country is getting in line to support the Ottawa Senators 'turn the town Red' on Friday the 21st of April as they take on Tampa in the ScotiaBank Center.   ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (20 Apr 2006)

LMAO


----------



## William Webb Ellis (21 Apr 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Ottawa Senators 'turn the town Red' on Friday the 21st of April as they take on Tampa in the ScotiaBank Center.   ;D



What, isn't it enough that Ottawa steals all our oil money now they are stealing our ideas to support hockey.  I believe the "C of Red" has been around for a couple of years, even if it did take a 7 year hiatus.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (21 Apr 2006)

You touchy feely whiners have won.

I'm wearing red underpants today.  And I'm not a Flames fan.

Honk if you can feel the love.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Apr 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> I'm wearing red underpants today.  And I'm not a Flames fan.



A closet Sens Fan then ?

 ;D


----------



## William Webb Ellis (21 Apr 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> A closet Sens Fan then ?
> 
> ;D



I am new to the board(s), but dude are you mad!    Mr Dorosh appears to be devoid of humour.........


----------



## Trinity (21 Apr 2006)

William Webb Ellis said:
			
		

> I am new to the board(s), but dude are you mad!    Mr Dorosh appears to be devoid of humour.........



Black humour is still humour
Dry humour is still humour....

Dorosh humour..  is an acquired taste.


----------



## William Webb Ellis (21 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Black humour is still humour
> Dry humour is still humour....
> 
> Dorosh humour..  is an acquired taste.



Yes, I am also told Haggis is an acquired taste......


----------



## Michael Dorosh (21 Apr 2006)

William Webb Ellis said:
			
		

> Yes, I am also told Haggis is an acquired taste......



How about shutting up and posting pics of your underpants?  I can't believe you're really in favour of the Canadian Forces OR hockey without some proof.  

Communist.


----------



## Hot Lips (21 Apr 2006)

Wow gentlemen...how did we get to here, when we were supposed to be supporting our troops?


----------



## Pea (21 Apr 2006)

Welcome to the army.ca cycle Hot Lips.  ;D


----------



## William Webb Ellis (21 Apr 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> How about shutting up and posting pics of your underpants?  I can't believe you're really in favour of the Canadian Forces OR hockey without some proof.
> 
> Communist.




 and  :-[

Good Lord man is this a proper request?

Because I am in a good mood:


----------



## Pea (21 Apr 2006)

haha.. why didn't I think of wearing red underwear?


----------



## George Wallace (21 Apr 2006)

I embarrass easily........will that do?


----------



## Hot Lips (21 Apr 2006)

Sounds like the Saturday night special in the ER...lmao

I don't have read on right now...but I could change...underwear that is...lmao

HL


----------



## monika (21 Apr 2006)

I knew I forgot something today. No red, but I am wearing fatigue green and had a Double Double. Does that count?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (21 Apr 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> I knew I forgot something today. No red, but I am wearing fatigue green and had a Double Double. Does that count?



You have to punch an athiest professor for it to truly mean anything....see the other thread by CanArtyWife....


----------



## monika (21 Apr 2006)

What's wrong with atheists?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Apr 2006)

Nothing. Go read the thread indicated.


----------



## monika (21 Apr 2006)

I did and I don't get it.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (21 Apr 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> I did and I don't get it.



Don't think for a second we haven't seen through this facade of yours, mister. We know what colour your "underpants" were today, and frankly, while honouring the "Commando"s of the dearly departed Canadian Airborne Regiment in that way is admirable, there are better ways to show your affiliation. Think of the poor woman who does your laundry.


----------



## Hot Lips (21 Apr 2006)

Why would a woman do his laundry  : 

HL


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Apr 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Why would a woman do his laundry  :
> 
> HL



Because      [urgh, fighting hand, moving on own!] 
it's              [stabbing with pen, using wristlocks arrrgh] 
her             [crying for help, hands thrashing as one moves as possessed by demons!!] 
jo               [exhausted demon hand finally beaten into submisson, just in time]

 ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Apr 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Why would a woman do his laundry  :
> 
> HL



Because it's a nice break from cooking and washing dishes......? >


----------



## monika (22 Apr 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Don't think for a second we haven't seen through this facade of yours, mister. We know what colour your "underpants" were today, and frankly, while honouring the "Commando"s of the dearly departed Canadian Airborne Regiment in that way is admirable, there are better ways to show your affiliation. Think of the poor woman who does your laundry.



Michael, maybe you meant to quote Trinity and not me?

First, I am not a mister.

As for the poor woman who does my laundry, she's me!


----------



## Trinity (22 Apr 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> Michael, maybe you meant to quote Trinity and not me?
> 
> First, I am not a mister.
> 
> As for the poor woman who does my laundry, she's me!



ACK.. don't drag me into it.

Hell, never quote me either....


Pretty sure it's just more Doresh humour I've come to love.


----------



## Hot Lips (22 Apr 2006)

LMAO...I'd starch your gitches till they would stand up themselves and none of you would want me doing your laundry again, LMAO

HL


----------



## Brat56 (22 Apr 2006)

Would anyone on this thread mind if I copied the first post regarding this and pasted it on Lahrbrat.com? We are all "mil-brats" and even have a few members in the Military.


----------



## reccecrewman (22 Apr 2006)

They could also try getting the Army cadets to have a "magnet day" like Sea or Air cadet tag days or the remembrance poppy drive. Get the Army cadets in the cities across Canada to sell those Canadian cadpat "Support Our Troops" ribbons for Canadian citizens to show their support.  I tell you, those things would sell in the cities. I've brought over 30 of them to my hometown for family, friends and even 4 different complete strangers that wanted them.

If for political reasons, the cadets couldn't sell them, let the Legions sell them and let people know via their local radio stations that they can purchase them there......... Just a thought.


----------



## Whiskey_Dan (25 Apr 2006)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> They could also try getting the Army cadets to have a "magnet day" like Sea or Air cadet tag days or the remembrance poppy drive. Get the Army cadets in the cities across Canada to sell those Canadian cadpat "Support Our Troops" ribbons for Canadian citizens to show their support.  I tell you, those things would sell in the cities. I've brought over 30 of them to my hometown for family, friends and even 4 different complete strangers that wanted them.
> 
> If for political reasons, the cadets couldn't sell them, let the Legions sell them and let people know via their local radio stations that they can purchase them there......... Just a thought.



Ummm army cadets do have tag days as well as Remembrance Day poppy drives....


----------



## Michael Dorosh (25 Apr 2006)

Raises the question of who gets the money from that, and what it is used for.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (25 Apr 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> As for the poor woman who does my laundry, she's me!



Well then, you should be doubly ashamed of yourself. :enraged:


----------



## George Wallace (25 Apr 2006)

It is being suggested on a Local Talk Show that on Red Fridays, we also wear a Black Armband with it on occasions when there has been a fatality.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (25 Apr 2006)

Brat56 said:
			
		

> Would anyone on this thread mind if I copied the first post regarding this and pasted it on Lahrbrat.com? We are all "mil-brats" and even have a few members in the Military.



If you are referring to my original post, help yourself.  It was sent to me as an email, so I have no proprietary rights to it.  

Black arm bands would definitely grab attention, but IMO you would loose a number of people who might otherwise have participated.  How about keeping it to wearing enough red to stand out ie) not just a red pinstripe on a black track suit?  Of course, contingent upon receiving royal assent from HRH Dorosh.   :king:


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Apr 2006)

I am going to post this info at work as well...it is casual day on Fridays to boot and have many nurses who have spouses who are military...

HL


----------



## simysmom99 (26 Apr 2006)

I just got a call from one of the girls on the MFRC board here in Edmonton.  They are on board for making red shirts and selling them for the MFRC.  Let's face it, every MFRC can use the extra cash, so why not.
Also, Breakfast TV has asked me to come on and promote the "wear red Friday" idea.  No Paul, because then it would turn into the Paul and Audra show, but some of the girls that I know and the MFRC are joining me.
I hope this takes off like the Yellow Ribbons did.
Let's support our troops, and keep us all in the front of Canada's collective mind.
Happy Wednesday all ;D


----------



## George Wallace (26 Apr 2006)

I hope you remember to say that this is a Canadianized version of an old US email.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Apr 2006)

Help an out of the loop guy...what is MFRC? ???


----------



## Michael Dorosh (26 Apr 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Help an out of the loop guy...what is MFRC? ???



Ministry For Red Clothes


----------



## Pea (26 Apr 2006)

Military Family Resource Center


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Apr 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Ministry For Red Clothes



 :rofl:

Now that was funny!

And thanks for the heads up, Pea


----------



## 9nr Domestic (26 Apr 2006)

In Shilo, someone is organizing an "event" were people are having their picture taken wearing red to be used in the media, specifically CTV. So it looks like this Red Friday thing has taken off, at least in the media.


----------



## angeie (27 Apr 2006)

My name is Angeie and I am the Public Affairs Representative for www.marriedtothecanadianforces.com.  Thanks to simysmom, our site became aware of this email and a few of us ran with the idea.  We thought that it really was an easy way to show support to our troops.

In the last few days, we have been featured on Global National and local news (tentev out of CFB Winnipeg), CTV News (tentev), Canada A.M. Live with Beverly Thompson (queenrsa who drove to Toronto to be in studio and BDE who drove to Winnipeg with her children to be in studio).

CTV also conducted Red Friday's as the Poll of the Day and 78% of Canadians who responded said they would take part.  The viewer responses are available on www.ctv.ca then go to canada am and viewer mail (mid right side).

CTV also requested a picture of people wearing red for their Friday show.  I have arranged (and got permission from the base PAFFO) to have a professional photographer and her company shoot pictures in Artillery Park, Shilo on Thursday, April 27 (tomorrow) at 4:30 (no military uniforms altered with red please) wearing red.  The picture will be used on air and possibly released to media afterwards.  i will be sending the photo to Afghanistan as part of the national Letter Writing Campaign that I also started (with almost 400 school boards across Canada).

If you have any questions about Red Fridays or the letter writing campaign, please contact me at angeie@marriedtothecanadianforces.com

This may have been 'just one of those emails' but the families behind our soldiers have made it a reality.  Please stand up and show your pride too!


Angeie 
angeie@marriedtothecanadianforces.com


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 Apr 2006)

Can a Mike Bobbit fan club be far behind?    Certainly, a cute stuffed item called a "Bobbit" lends itself to marketability  
Well, maybe not so much the one below.


----------



## Hot Lips (27 Apr 2006)

EWWWWWWWW  Zipper...

Well will look for the article Re:  Red Attire Pics tomorrow...nice to see and glad to hear that 78% say they would wear Red...hmmm...if that is the case then why do the stats say that less than that percentage support the mission in Afghanistan... :

HL


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Apr 2006)

because the troops aren't the mission, they're someone's child, I would think.


----------



## Hot Lips (27 Apr 2006)

Point well taken Kat...but how can you have one without the other in this instance?

HL


----------



## Roy Harding (27 Apr 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Point well taken Kat...but how can you have one without the other in this instance?
> 
> HL



As I understand the "Red Friday" concept, it is designed to show support for the troops - if I'm wrong, I apologize.

I ALWAYS support our troops, in any way I can, and ALWAYS will.  

This doesn't mean that I necessarily support what the Government is doing with them - troops don't get to pick their mission, they just go where the Government tells them to go, and do what the Government tells them to do once they get there.  Hell, I don't necessarily agree with all the missions I was sent on - but I eagerly went, and so do today's troops.

It is entirely possible, and not unreasonable, to show support for the troops, without agreeing with their mission - the two are not one and the same.


----------



## monika (28 Apr 2006)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> It is entirely possible, and not unreasonable, to show support for the troops, without agreeing with their mission - the two are not one and the same.



Thank you for stating that so succintly.


----------



## angeie (28 Apr 2006)

Very well said...one does not have to support the mission to support the troops!

CBC news will be airing this today and and Daily Times (Halifax) had it as front page news.  Also, A-Channel in Toronto is on their way to a gathering of military families wearing Red.  Even the C/O's secretary here at 1 RCHA got in on it and wore red!  Me too, but I only teach here!

Look for my article and pictures done by Marie Brown of Shilo Studio is a base paper near you.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (28 Apr 2006)

So how about the media getting behind the gas boycott of Petrocanada (or whomever)? I'd dearly love to see that happen with summer hiking season setting in and gas hovering over a dollar a litre...


----------



## Bin-Rat (28 Apr 2006)

This was in the can.community.military news group posted yesterday morning as well...

"Give troops show of support

Soldier's girlfriend urges people to wear red on Fridays to boost troop 
morale

By Rachel Boomer
The Daily News

DARTMOUTH - When Rebecca Verlinden's boyfriend joined the army last year, 
she knew he might end up in a war zone.

To show her support for the risks he, and everyone else in uniform, takes 
when they join the Canadian military, Verlinden has started wearing red 
every Friday.

And she'd like you to join her.

"It doesn't matter if you support the war or don't support the war. It says 
you support the troops," Verlinden, 28, said yesterday. "It's hard to let 
somebody leave and not be sure if they're going to come back."

The campaign began two weeks ago on a military family support website that 
Verlinden joined: www.marriedtothecanadian forces.com. Verlinden says when 
she got an e-mail about the initiative, she decided to promote it on the 
East Coast.

First, she wore a pair of red pants. Last Friday, it was her only other red 
garments - a red shirt and ball cap. Since then, her six co-workers, several 
others in her Burnside office building, and her family have joined her.

"It caught on like wildfire."

Soon, she hopes most of the city will hear about her story, and follow suit.

"We've had a lot of people say 'I don't support the war, but I support the 
people who stand behind the military,'" Verlinden said, adding she thinks 
military members sometimes feel "lost in the shuffle" when Canadians debate 
the politics of their involvement.

Her boyfriend, signals operator Pte. John Golden, is training in Borden, 
Ont. Deployment to a war zone is no remote possibility -several people from 
his training group have already been pulled away early for international 
missions. Verlinden says she's proud, but it's hard not to be nervous.

"I get a call every day, and I wonder 'what if it's bad news?'"

Golden, too, says he's nervous about a potentially dangerous mission, but it 
helps to know family and friends are showing public support.


"It shows our people are out there and thinking of us," Golden said.

Land Force Atlantic spokesman Major Jay Janzen hadn't heard of the campaign 
before yesterday, but he was all in favour of it.

"Families are so very important in our efforts. In order for our people to 
keep their focus overseas, they have to know that things are being taken 
care of at home," Janzen said. "I think it's absolutely fantastic that 
Canadians are appreciative of what our troops are doing."


----------



## 9nr Domestic (28 Apr 2006)

I was very happy to see almost all the staff at the gym here in Shilo wearing their RED.  ;D


----------



## military granny (29 Apr 2006)

one more story

http://www.trentonian.ca/webapp/sitepages/content.asp?contentid=31854&catname=Local+News&classif=News+%2D+Local


----------



## DraketheDuck (30 Apr 2006)

> RED FRIDAYS ----- Very soon, you will see a great many people wearing Red every Friday. The reason? Canadians who support our troops used to be called the "silent majority". We are no longer silent.
> 
> We get no media coverage on TV, to reflect our message or our opinions.
> 
> ...



But now I see you are all on it!  I had promised my wife I would post this on here... as she is also a part of the www.marriedtothecanadianforces.com site, as a staff member.  Thanks for the support all!


----------



## angeie (1 May 2006)

Photos courtesy of Marie Brown of Shilo Photo!


----------



## GG (2 May 2006)

Great pics Angeie! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (4 May 2006)

I am going to keep my eyes open this Friday around Halifax to see if I see lots of red...the CF is the largest single employer here...so there should be lots.

Great idea, great effort...I was not surprised at the comment the Maj Jansen did know about it...after all he is just the Snr PAO for LFAA


----------



## Hot Lips (4 May 2006)

Like I said before we have many nurses who have military spouses around the Halifax/Dartmouth area.  
I am posting the info at work and will of course ralley as many people as possible to wear read in support of our troops.

Many people already know about Red Friday...but it will be interesting to keep an eye out for any signs of a red wave.

HL


----------



## angeie (4 May 2006)

Well, I am please that www.marriedtothecanadianforces.com had a small (or BIG) hand in helping to get the word out!

I am proud of all of our members and how they are always up for the challenge of getting something off the ground!


----------



## TMM (5 May 2006)

I am pleased to report that even in the city everyone loves to hate(and does ) there was more red to be seen than is the norm.

One of the guys at work wore red today; he isn't even Canadian but was a UK squaddie.


----------



## Hot Lips (5 May 2006)

I wore red today...visible and not...and I found that a number of people at work had heard of Red Friday...
I posted the information in the staff lounge and proceeded to explain what and why it is all about.

Support your troops day...it's the least I can do  ;D

HL


----------



## angeie (12 May 2006)

Happy Red Fridays 

It seems that the MFRCs around the country, some, not all, are on the Red Friday bandwagon and have started selling t-shirts as a fundraiser.  Way to go, MFRC.

Additionally, married to the Canadian Forces has issued a Red Friday Hometown Challenge!

What is that, you ask?  well, take pictures of yourself and frinds and family, or group, team, office wearing red and send them to campaigns@marriedtothecanadianforces.com . All pictures will be included in a book and sent overseas to my contact there.  this si to show the men and women that Canada supports them...

I have also challenged 308 members of parliament to get involved and take it to their home riding!

A sea of red is coming your way.

way to go Canada and way to go www.marriedtothecanadianforces.com


----------



## DraketheDuck (13 May 2006)

This is awesome.  My wife just told me that her friend told her the 125th Manitoba Summer Fair in Brandon is supporting Red Fridays this year!


----------



## Hot Lips (13 May 2006)

Do we know if there are any T-shirts available at Shearwater MFRC?

HL


----------



## DraketheDuck (13 May 2006)

Asked the wife, she says there are supposed to be T-Shirts available at most MFRCs.  She says there are some available at some already, but that there likely will be at many more, if not all soon, or at least available on-line.  She is going to check into where.... will get back to you on that.


----------



## TMM (19 May 2006)

Ayup you lot!

I hope you're all wearing red tomorrow. I'll be in red everything except for my shoes.


----------



## arcpanda (23 Sep 2006)

On September 22, 2006 

There was a sea of red on the Hill here is a pic of some of the supporters







Go to Combat Camera for more pics or AChannel Ottawa


Take care and be well

mandi


----------

